# Here's my medicine



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

One look at this face and I'm good to go again.
[attachment=51304:Ava_4_16_09_rs.jpg]

Yep, she makes life worth living.
[attachment=51305:Ava_girl...16_09_rs.jpg]

And she's even a pretty good nurse!
[attachment=51306:Arch_and...16_09_rs.jpg] 


These are little "white pills" that are easy to take! Aren't we lucky :biggrin:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Awwwww! Thank You so Much for sharing the beautiful pics! :wub: :wub: I needed that! :thumbsup: I hope Archie is feeling better and little Ava looks like she has him covered if he doesn't :wub2: !!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

The best medicine! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bless her little soul. Yep, take two of them in the morning..and all cares and worries...are no longer.

Thank goodness for those little white "pills"

Your "medicine"....cured me too today Pat


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Ah yes, just had a dose myself and feeling better already. Thanks for sharing your remedy. Isnt it funny the range of bd stuff this particular medicine seems to cure?

Samsonsmom

Iz not too sure dat wot mommy meant when her calls me a wittle pill. I getted the impreshun her wuz fussin. Again. 
The Samster


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Awww that Ava's smiling little face in the first picture would brighten anyone's day. What happened, she looks so sad in the second one? I'll be sister Abbey wouldn't cuddle with her. Never mind Ava, brother Archie needs a good hug and cuddle. You are right Pat, best medicine in the world and we are very lucky. Now I feel better too, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

Your medicine is just what I needed this morning Pat. She is just way too adorable :wub: 

Rita


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Apr 16 2009, 09:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763463


> What happened, she looks so sad in the second one?[/B]



LOL, I got her to pose with a treat in my hand, but after the 20th picture, she was starting to get impatient with me - my bad.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Adorable pictures, Pat!!! Yes, these little while fluffs are almost magical for the joy they bring, aren't they!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Awww, the best medicine in the world!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

gorgeous  :wub:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww baby Ava is such a doll :wub2:

I hope Archie is feeling better :heart:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What can you add about perfection??? Beautiful little Ava and darling Arch!!!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 16 2009, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763452


> One look at this face and I'm good to go again.
> [attachment=51304:Ava_4_16_09_rs.jpg][/B]


*never seen an adorable medicine like that before.
pat, that little darling is absolutely stunning.*

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 16 2009, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763452


> These are little "white pills" that are easy to take! Aren't we lucky :biggrin:[/B]


*ohhh yes, we are, and the best thing...they have NO adverse effects.*


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

Yep, that's all it took for me, thanks for making my day with those adorable pictures of Ava.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: I love AVA!!! What a little beauty!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww, how could you not feel better after looking at her sweet little face? :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what great medicine


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

They really are the best medicine for just about anything. I love starting my day with a dose of kisses and smiles from my girls. :wub: 
I feel ever better this morning after seeing that picture of Ava. MG I love that little face!! :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Yep, Those pictures sure made me feel better :biggrin: ,and of course, the fluffy white blankey lying on my feet.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

She is sooooo adorable Pat! That face is too much! :wub2:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Archie and Ava are too darling for words!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Hehe, Ava really reminds me of the one and only Risque' Business!! I've never seen him in person, but judging from his pics on the Angel website, I can definitely see a strong resemblance between the two. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

http://www.bonniesmaltese.com/risque/risquecollage.jpg

I hope it's okay to post this link?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Malts can cure any cold, any sadness. They are the key to happiness! :wub: :wub: 

Adorable pics Pat!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Apr 16 2009, 02:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763656


> Archie and Ava are too darling for words!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> Hehe, Ava really reminds me of the one and only Risque' Business!! I've never seen him in person, but judging from his pics on the Angel website, I can definitely see a strong resemblance between the two. :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> ...



Hey, I do see a Risque Business in her pedigree - he's back a couple of generations, but he's there.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

awwww, Ava and Archie are just darling :wub: :wub: 

they are a true wonder drug aren't they :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

My little dog - a heartbeat at my feet. ~Edith Wharton


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Holy Cannoli!!! THAT FACE!! *SIGH* Pat, she is just so dadblame gorgeous! I almost can't take it. I can understand how that mug could cure what ails ya. Very happy to hear she's a good nurse to Archie, too! That's a sweet photo of them together. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Pat stop it!!! You're killing me here!! I seriously have a case of puppy fever and I really need a little girl to dress at the store who would love being at the store as much as Jett. Zoe just is happier at Grandma & Grandpa's. We keep trying though.  *sigh* ::mental note...STAY OUT OF PAT'S PICTURE THREADS!!!:: :smpullhair:


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

What a an Awsome Pic  :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

They really are the best medicine. :wub: Little Ava is such a gorgeous doll and Mr Archie is too handsome. :wub:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

What a darling irresistable face!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh golly what a little darling she is.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Arn't they though? She is a very beautiful little girl. :wub: 

Tina


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

She is just so beautiful. What a gorgeous fluff!

I know just what you mean too. Whenever I'm feeling blue I've got Pixie to smother me in kisses and bounce and be silly and Jazz to cuddle up close. They both have their own way. Pixie just douses you with her own joy until you can't help but share it. When I pick Jazz up to cuddle him, he just gets so still and relaxes completely in my arms. His love and trust shines right through in the way he just snuggles closer. He's such a cuddle bug! They are the best medicine in the world. :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Yep, I agree...there is no better medicine in the world!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (HEINI @ Apr 16 2009, 08:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763492


> *ohhh yes, we are, and the best thing...they have NO adverse effects.*[/B]



There may not be any adverse side effects, but they are definitely addicting!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

That's my kind of medicine :wub: :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

omg that face is to die for!! she is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:wub: :wub: adorable pictures 

oh I sure agree with you 

we are lucky to have them around


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Life is definitely worth living with these little guys around us. Our lives certainly would not be the same without them. They are the best.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

That's my favorite kind of medicine!!! :wub: I love the last picture of Ava and Archie together!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

she's adorable :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 16 2009, 05:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763724


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Apr 16 2009, 02:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763656





> Archie and Ava are too darling for words!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> Hehe, Ava really reminds me of the one and only Risque' Business!! I've never seen him in person, but judging from his pics on the Angel website, I can definitely see a strong resemblance between the two. :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> ...



Hey, I do see a Risque Business in her pedigree - he's back a couple of generations, but he's there.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Pat - If you'd like to read more about beautiful Ava's famous ancestor, there was a thread started here about two years ago: 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...Risque+Business

Seems like many of us are related through our babies!


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

:wub: :wub:


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

Gosh she is soooo CUTE! What a nice way to start my day! Thanks for sharing!


----------

